# Wie komme ich an eine FTP Adresse?



## Ramix (30. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen:

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Seit kurzem hab ich nen alten Firmenserver eines Autohauses. Jetzt hab ich den mit Windows Server 2000 Family neu aufgestetzt und einige server applikationien installiert. Diese laufen alle wie geschmiert.

Jetzt möchte ich und mein Kolleg ein FTP zugang von dem aus man vom internet auf den Server bsw. 1 oder mehrere Freigegebene Ordner zugreiffen kann. Meine Frage also:

Gibt es ein Tool das FTP adressen und alle nötigen Sachen für die Lösung enthält?
Oder ist es schon möglich das mit windows server hinzukriegen...(bitte eine möglichst genaue anleitung...windows server ist in englisher edition)!

Danke viel Mals für eure Antworten.

Ramon:suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2007)

Erstmal die Frage: Was ist bitte Windows 2000 Family.
Mir sind von Windows 2000 die Desktop-Version bekannt, welche als Professional zu haben ist, und diverse Server-Versionen, wie eben Server, Advanced Server und dieses lustige Data-Center oder wie das heisst.

Da Du ja, wie Du sagst eine Server-Version hast duerfte sich das ueber den IIS machen lassen, der ist meiner Meinung nach auf fuer FTP zustaendig (koennte jetzt auf der Arbeit nachschauen um sicher zu gehen, aber das heb ich mir fuer spaeter auf, falls noetig  ).

Wenn der Server bei Dir daheim steht, dann brauchst Du natuerlich eine Moeglichkeit erreichbar zu sein, hier bietet sich DynDNS an, diesem Dienst uebermittelst Du bei der Einwahl Deine aktuelle IP, und bist dann immer unter einem bestimmten Namen erreichbar.
Falls Du einen Router zwischen Dir und dem Internet hast ist es natuerlich auch noetig die entsprechenden Ports zu oeffnen und zum entsprechenden Rechner weiter zu leiten.


----------

